# hi dfw



## garydogwood (Dec 28, 2009)

hello. i found this forum recently when my interest in setting up a planted tank grew. i have had aquariums (freshwater) since around 1993. i dabbled in plants once but didn't know what i was doing. I am now trying to learn as much as i can; 

i have a 29gal that i plan to use as my planted tank. it is set up and has been running for a couple days. i currently have 40lbs of eco complete along with a few pieces of driftwood and rock. i will use 110 watts power compact flourescent lights (6700K). I have a 10 lb C02 tank and have ordered a regulator and other necessary supplys from Green Leaf Aquarium. 

i have a aquaclear 50 filter on there now; i a second AQ50 on my 120 gallon fully stocked tank and wll use these sponges once i get the fish so it will be seeded nicely. I plan to used small tetras (probably either cardinals or similarly sized tetra. i also love loaches so would like some of those as well if they are compatible with a planted tank (especially with a well planted bottom).

I hope to start putting plants in there soon. I am not using any lights now since so plants. Once i do put the plants in there, i will then put the lights on a timer and connect the C02. 

I would like to join this club and attend meetings to learn more about planted tanks and plant care. I will be checking this forum for upcoming meetings.

I live in east plano and looking forward to having the knowledge to create and maintain a healthy planted tank. also looking forward to meeting other local fish / plant keepers.

gw


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hi Gary,
welcome to the group!
Cindy*


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like a good start.

Welcome!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome and definitely try to get to attend a club meeting. A lot of plants and great information are exchanged at our meetings. Also, quite a few club members live in your part of the Metroplex.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Gary,

Wellcome!

And thank you for pushing up the question about our meeting.

There will be more than enough plants there. I personally have about 3 lbs of Java Moss to be given away as we speak.

--Nikolay


----------

